# Slovakia- the Amazing Heart of Europe



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Tourism in Slovakia is becoming key industry. We gladly invite you to our land and show you our beautiful cities, charming castles, majestic mountains, mystic caves and wonderful spas. 

* Welcome to SLOVAKIA, Bienvenue en SLOVAQUIE, Wilkommen in der SLOWAKEI, здравствуйте на словацкий, Vitajte na SLOVENSKU, *

















































































































































To be continued


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

That photos are really :drool:!! 

Such a beautiful country!


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Bílé Tatry to je ještě něco jiného než ty Velké a Malé Tatry? Nebo jsou bílé jenom proto, že je tam sníh? Když k tomu připočtu ještě všechny ty Fatry a Vatry, tak v tom mám už skoro solidní guláš 

Každopádně pěkná galerka. Ze Slovenska znám zatím bohužel jenom Bratislavu, budu to muset někdy napravit..


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Prekrasna zemlja!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Todays theme: Slovakia land of thousand hills 
Slovakia is famous for it´s breathtaking nature. Explore with us a bit of it´s natural beauty concentrated in 9 exciting National Parks  We would like to show you some of it 


Starts with Low Tatras National Park














































Continues with Mala Fatra National Park














































And ends with Tatras National Park (TANAP) 



























































































and in addition Choc mountains and Sulov rocks 



















Thank you for your visit, We hope that you enjoyed our short presentation

to be continued


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Those mountain ranges look bad ass


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

One word WOW love those castles.


----------



## R1S0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ubertino de Casale-is it your photos?

i think its your job?
or its a web selection?


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

R1S0 said:


> Ubertino de Casale-is it your photos?
> 
> i think its your job?
> or its a web selection?


web selection, I have to buy a new camera and learn "a bit" to be able capture such a photos


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm craving for a good halusky now hehe.


----------



## WadiRam (Oct 9, 2008)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> I'm craving for a good halusky now hehe.



yep there´s nothing better than great halusky hehe  where did you taste it?


----------



## Euroboyy (Oct 24, 2008)

^^Beautiful country !


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

WadiRam said:


> yep there´s nothing better than great halusky hehe  where did you taste it?


@ the slovak pub  well, I travelled there last year, it's a shame I didn't venture to the Tatras or anywhere outside Bratislava, where I had an amazing experience nevertheless.


----------



## WadiRam (Oct 9, 2008)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> @ the slovak pub  well, I travelled there last year, it's a shame I didn't venture to the Tatras or anywhere outside Bratislava, where I had an amazing experience nevertheless.


yeah Slovak Pub hehe, becoming worldwide famous  I experienced great situation when a boy from East Slovakia was asking Englishman about direction to Slovak Pub, and that Englishman pointed it 

It´s not a surprise that you weren´t outside Bratislava. If you are from Vietnam, you are asian tourist. They are famous here as tourists "making" Prague, Budapest, Vienna and Bratislava in one week seeing only the nearest locations (like Devin castle, Karlstejn, Szentendre etc.) But I can understand it perfectly, you are from far away lands and you want to see everything famous as your time is limited 

Nevertheless, Bratislava although very nice city is just a very little minimum that Slovakia could offer, as country is dotted by more than 2000 castles, nine National Parks, 3000 caves and more than 40 historical towns with medieval architecture  and the best halusky is all around Low Tatras


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

^^please, correct your post, in slovakia are about 300 castles


----------



## WadiRam (Oct 9, 2008)

Amrafel said:


> ^^please, correct your post, in slovakia are about 300 castles


true if counting only castles and chateaux, if counting manor houses the number is even higher


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Slovaquie, douze points! kay:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Ubertino de Casale said:


>


Chopok?


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Slovakia is beautiful! Great pics!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

seem said:


> Chopok?


yes on the top of it


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wow really beautiful


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic pictures.. and what a beautiful country!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> yes on the top of it


I have been there , two weeks ago. 

Now I know where I live... in really beautiful country. :cheers:


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

no jo, vynikajici prezenc


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Beside breathtaking nature, Slovakia is dotted by hundreds of majestic castles and plenty of preserved medieval or baroque historical towns and cities standing as a reminiscence of it´s long and rich history. Today we would like to show you few of these towns and cities  Welcome and enjoy 

starting with *Bardejov* a UNESCO heritage town























































next town is called *Levoča * and it posses the highest gothic altair of the world









































































the second biggest town of Slovakia called *Košice*



























































































Gateway to Low Tatras National Park called *Banská Bystrica*
































































that´s all for today, more photos soon 

(source: www.galeriaslovakia.sk, www.flickr.com, www.fotoaparat.cz, www.ephoto.sk)


----------



## WadiRam (Oct 9, 2008)

good work Ubertino..I know miss my beloved Banska Bystrica:cheers:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Breath taking.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice country 

:cheers:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

it's a nice county kay:
i love the top of your churches


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Michael Palin's New Europe - Slovakia , exactly High Tatras.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
very colorful houses :cheers:


----------



## EuropeWord (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, thank you for sharing these amazing pictures. Slovakia is an incredible country and surely deserves a visit. 
In the near future I will go hiking in TANAP. Haven't fixed the departure yet, but I am sure this year it is gonna happen. I think I will fall in love with this country.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

EuropeWord said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing these amazing pictures. Slovakia is an incredible country and surely deserves a visit.
> In the near future I will go hiking in TANAP. Haven't fixed the departure yet, but I am sure this year it is gonna happen. I think I will fall in love with this country.


TANAP is indeed great, but totally overrunned by tourists. If you prefer less crowded places than I would like to advice you to avoid also Slovak Paradise and Low Tatras. On the other hand, Western Tatras which are part of TANAP offers almost empty areas 
Have a nice stay in Slovakia 

If there will be any questions, you can send me PM without any problem


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Unbelievable, amazing, beautiful, breathtaking, awesome and wonderful are some of the adjectives that come to my mind at watching these pictures.
congratulations for such a beautiful country.


----------



## evil strawberry (Dec 11, 2009)

KRASNA ZEME !!! 

SŁOWACJA, TO PIĘKNY KRAJ I MILI LUDZIE !!!<33
Cudowne zdjęcia, czekam na następne


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow fantastic pics i love it


----------

